# Bear meat



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok I just got my bear meat back from the butcher do you guys have any good recipes I can try.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Remove *all* the fat before cooking.

Bear meat is bad for trichinosis. Cook the meat until it is 165°F. Use a thermometer. Then on the other hand, bear meat is really red, looks undone when it is actually overcooked. Most times we would cook it on a spit, like you would for a whole hog.

Sometimes I made salami out of it, but made sure the meat had been frozen at 0°F for 3 or 4 weeks first.

Enjoy


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys for the tips we will enjoy cooking up this bear


----------

